# Vaccines?



## Maximus146 (Apr 15, 2008)

Okay...so i'm getting a different answer no matter where i look..so i'm curious about what you've all done in your case..
Max is almost finished with pup vaccines..or so i think. He's had:
Bordatella
Three series of Parvo, distemper, parainfluenze
Rabies
Three series of worming
His first heartworm and first frontline

Does he only need the bord. once?
Does he need another series of that combo with parvo and stuff? 
Ack i'm confused


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Here's something I found: http://petcaretips.net/vaccination_schedule_dogs.html

_Vaccination Schedule for Dogs
From: The Humane Society

Distemper - an airborne viral disease of the lungs, intestines and brain. 
Hepatitis - a viral disease of the liver. 
Leptospirosis - a bacterial disease of the urinary system. 
Parainfluenza - infectious bronchitis. 
Parvovirus - a viral disease of the intestines. 
Rabies - a viral disease fatal to humans and other animals. 
Corona - a viral disease of the intestines. 
Bordetella - a bacterial infection (kennel cough) 
Puppies - 6 weeks to 1 year

6 to 8 weeks - First puppy shot (DHLPP) + Corona

11 to 12 weeks - Second puppy shot (DHLPP) + Corona

15 to 16 weeks - Third puppy shot (DHLPP) + Corona

Over 4 months - Rabies (repeat l year later)

7 to 9 months - First heartworm test

Adult Dogs - After 1 year

DHLPP - Yearly 
Heartworm test - Yearly 
Rabies - Every 3 years (after second Rabies shot) 
Bordetella - Yearly

Note: Some states have their own laws regarding the
frequency & requirement of certain vaccinations. When in 
doubt, always ask your veterinarian or local humane society_.

I give my pup the "puppy shot" myself, and I'm going to stop after he's 4 months, and then give him a booster at 1 year. Of course the rabies shot at 4 months, and whatever my local shelter requires for the rabies, I believe it's another one at the 1 year mark, and then every 3 years.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Maximus146 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks! Yes that helps...dunno why i had such a hard time finding that.
Looks like he's got everything then


----------



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

Just a reminder that you can't get Corona in all places nor is it required in all places. Also in some places rabies is required before 1 year. Check with your local Vet or health dept on proper regulations. Also Sentinel is a heartworm and flea/tick treatment in one... makes things a bit easier and is just as effective for treatment.


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

wittypits said:


> Just a reminder that you can't get Corona in all places nor is it required in all places. Also in some places rabies is required before 1 year. Check with your local Vet or health dept on proper regulations. Also Sentinel is a heartworm and flea/tick treatment in one... makes things a bit easier and is just as effective for treatment.


Ya i think it is 4 months for rabies here in michigan plus the dogs have to be licensed.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Do all you guys do year vaccinations after puppy series? 

Just curious 

Deb


----------



## Maximus146 (Apr 15, 2008)

I dont think corona is offered here either...i'd probably have to request it from the vet.
Where do you get the dog "registered"? I mean...max got his rabies tag but thats it. Is there more i have to do? Is it something i need to do with the vet?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Maximus146 said:


> I dont think corona is offered here either...i'd probably have to request it from the vet.
> Where do you get the dog "registered"? I mean...max got his rabies tag but thats it. Is there more i have to do? Is it something i need to do with the vet?


You need to register the dog with the city 
You can go to your local SPCA 
or 
you can go to city hall and get it.

Deb


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

Maximus146 said:


> I dont think corona is offered here either...i'd probably have to request it from the vet.
> Where do you get the dog "registered"? I mean...max got his rabies tag but thats it. Is there more i have to do? Is it something i need to do with the vet?


*You can get them registered at some vet's and will have to do it annually. Some place's i believe dont reguire it so look into it more.*


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

Maximus146 said:


> I dont think corona is offered here either...i'd probably have to request it from the vet.
> Where do you get the dog "registered"? I mean...max got his rabies tag but thats it. Is there more i have to do? Is it something i need to do with the vet?


*Also im sure you can get corona online if not some feed stores have DIY vacs with corona.*


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

geisthexe said:


> Do all you guys do year vaccinations after puppy series?
> 
> Just curious
> 
> Deb


All vacs that are required up untill 11 to14 years of age depending on the health. after so many boosters they have built enough immunity to last a few years and I think the side effects at that age, are more dangerous for the old timers.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

redog said:


> All vacs that are required up untill 11 to14 years of age depending on the health. after so many boosters they have built enough immunity to last a few years and I think the side effects at that age, are more dangerous for the old timers.


Redog

I myself do NOT do vaccinations after the puppy series. I have titers pulled every three years to know how there immune system is holding up.

I dont want my dogs to get cancer and the scientist believe that vaccs maybe one of the leading causers

Deb


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

geisthexe said:


> Redog
> 
> I myself do NOT do vaccinations after the puppy series. I have titers pulled every three years to know how there immune system is holding up.
> 
> ...


I agree, at the most, I will probably give the booster vacc at 1 year, but that's it. I have also read about rabies boosters being bad for them later on as well, but can't recall the details. Something to effects that it was all just business between the shelters and vets to keep us giving them money.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

NesOne said:


> I agree, at the most, I will probably give the booster vacc at 1 year, but that's it. I have also read about rabies boosters being bad for them later on as well, but can't recall the details. Something to effects that it was all just business between the shelters and vets to keep us giving them money.


Hey NesOne

At first they did the RABIES the in hospitals so they can start to get a handle on the Rabies problem the US had. Now we have been at least 5 yrs w/o the Canine Rabies Virus that now it has became a business for them. 
RABIES, Lymes, Bordetta, DHLPP-C, DLPP-C, etc are not good them after the first series.

RABIES / DHLPP-C / DLPP-C from what has went around the vet community that this Vaccinations are one of the leaders in causing cancer in our pets. 
Lymes / Bordetta are both just like our flu vaccination for humans last years strand this is why so many dogs still get kennel cough.

If you want good healthy dogs, feed a well balanced diet, good healthy exercises and maintainance on vet checks.

Best of luck to all

Deb


----------



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

Once again a reminder that rabies in some places is *mandatory* no matter what the age of the dog from 4 months until death by law so be sure you check with the authorties before choosing not to get the rabies vaccine done. In our area we are not permitted to give rabies ourselves because it has to be on record with either the vet of our choice or the local health department. I understand that there can be some health risk with vaccines, but there are also health risk in not giving the vaccines. There can be more dangers in not giving the vaccines because just like humans, there can be a "different strain" of anything we vacccinate againist. Vaccines can change to protect our dogs before we even know anything about it. As a responsible owner we all have to make the choices we think are best for our own dogs.
One more thing..... most vets will NOT allow dogs to be boarded without the kennel cough vaccine.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

geisthexe said:


> Hey NesOne
> 
> At first they did the RABIES the in hospitals so they can start to get a handle on the Rabies problem the US had. Now we have been at least 5 yrs w/o the Canine Rabies Virus that now it has became a business for them.
> RABIES, Lymes, Bordetta, DHLPP-C, DLPP-C, etc are not good them after the first series.
> ...


I went and bought the 7-in-1 shot for my pup this past Friday, and asked about the Bordetella, and they asked me if I was planning on taking him to a kennel, I said, "nope", and they said, then he doesn't need it, you should only give that shot if you're going to take him to a kennel. So, I skipped it.



wittypits said:


> Once again a reminder that rabies in some places is mandatory by law so be sure you check with the authorties


Exactly, and that is the only reason that I'm going to keep doing it. Depending on how strict my shelter is for the boosters, I'll probably stop.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Well as much as I hear ya on it being apart of the laws. You can have Rabies titers pulled and if there immune system is still good with that vaccination, then that is enough proof of the dog having Rabies vaccination in them. You just have to make the decision on if you want to spend 14 bucks on giving the vacc or spend 80 bucks and have titers pulled on the vaccs. 

I op for spending the 80.00 b/c I want my dogs to live a healthy life. 

Also you have to remember I am not telling anyone to stop what you are doing or not to follow the laws. I am just pointing out what I do with my dogs. 

Deb


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I know there is alot of probs with the vacs, I trust my vet. besides I have had alot of luck with longevity. a schnauser that was 18 yrs and a springer span that was17 yrs. even a gorden setter that lived 15 yrs. My mom, my brother and I have had 18 dogs all together and only 1 had cancer.... 4 years after she quit fertilizing her lawn. and that bichon still lived till it was 16. its a joke but I think they live so long cause they drink out of the lake


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I agree Dave I have anumber of dogs that live long lives and all have had vaccinations most of their lives. I get my dogs the kennel cough vaccination not because I board them but becasue I do a lot with my dog club and there are always a great number of dogs around. Like last night at class there were 20 dogs at class. I would rather be safe than sorry or wonder if I had gotten them the vacc would they still be here.


----------



## pitLess (Jan 23, 2008)

You don't need to be sorry if you titer. My GSD comes to work with me at least once a week (at an animal clinic), has been to dog parks, has been boarded at my job for weeks on two occasions (during a move) and meets many dogs during our walks. He has not been vaccinated since 1/2001 and as of Nov 08 his titers are well above the protective range. Studies have shown that vaccines protect for a minimum of five years, longer studies are being funded/are underway to prove that a single vaccine given to a matured immune system may protect for life. There are no pros to overvaccinating. (I'm talking about the core vaccines here. Lyme, lepto, and bordetella are a different story. My guess is that it's a virus vs. bacteria based disease issue, but I'll have to do further research on that.)


----------

